# Pro Gaming?



## Lord P13rr3 (May 13, 2007)

For the last few years, professional gaming has been appearing all over the world. However, very few people give it the respect it deserves. After all, isn't it a sport like all others?
Please, if you have anything to say about pro gaming, post a poll answer.


----------



## Quokka (May 14, 2007)

I went with being for it, I dont know if I'd ever get right into supporting and watching it but I can definately see the attraction. I get a very bad channel here called NOW, which is kind of funny because it just cycles cheap shows from between 5-15 years ago, it seems to be an offshoot of the proper NOW channels.

But anyway one of the things it shows is _The Quake Republic_, basically it was a show of Quake tournaments from around 2001/2. I enjoyed the first couple until it just started repeating but if there was soemthing similar that was current (and on at a time without a lot of competition  ) I'd likely watch it. 

There's no doubt about the skill level but is it a sport? Now that's a hard question I'd be tempted to say yes once it reaches the organised level of teams, official competitions, referees etc but I know a friend of mine would disagree with me. We've argued about this previously but with other sports/games. 

Pro Gaming definately requires skill and talent and its a competition but if its a sport, whats the criteria? is professional chess a sport? professional card/table top games? 

I think most definitions of sport include physical activity/exertion so where's the cut off in a spectrum of say:

Chess - Professional Gaming - Darts - Golf etc. 

I suppose from my point of view Gaming does require a physical skill that has to be practiced to reach the higher levels, where as Chess, card/table top are purely mental ie you could direct a third person to do the physical actions and still compete without any advantage/disadvantage?

Either way I can respect the amount of skill involved and if its a good competition could well see myself finding it entertaining.


----------



## Nikitta (May 14, 2007)

I find myself not having much respect for pro gaming, but then again: I also have little to no respect for pro sport, so you can say that I don't think that one is worse than the other.

Wait! AFAIK, pro gaming doesn't have an issue with doping, so that makes it better than pro sport in my eyes (though, they probably will get that issue, if the prices and respect for winning get big enough). Also: pro gaming events aren't pushed in your face from every possible media and no one considers you odd for not watching it, so that's one more thing that makes me have less disrespect for it than for pro sport.


----------



## suupaabaka (May 14, 2007)

I played games for many years, and was quite addicted. I managed to pull myself free of it, and have been clean for two years. Since then, my fitness has improved, I socialise a lot more AND I have more time for reading. 

While professional sport can improve fitness and encourage more activity/socialisation, I'm not sure what positive effects can be imparted by pro-gaming.

It seems that games are simply a time sink, escapism akin to a drug. Reading, sports and other hobbies all generally have positive attributes associated to them, whereas I can't see the benefits of pro-gaming.


----------



## Joel007 (May 14, 2007)

I met the Quake2 world champion once (it was from a tournament before 2000 i think), played him in a LAN game and was ruthlessly murdered repeatedly. Before that I thought I was good 

It's a cool idea, and interesting to see what someone with the time can really do with the PC games out there. I like to see experts at work, in any field.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

i wouldent consider gaming a sport but ok pro gaming rox if i lived in amsterdam and was a proffesional gamer i could die and not regret it cuzz that my idea of a perfect life


----------



## Talysia (May 16, 2007)

I voted for "don't care about professional gaming" but that probably isn't the right term for me.  I play games to relax and escape for a bit, and whilst I can take it seriously for myself, I couldn't do it competitively.


----------



## Quokka (May 17, 2007)

suupaabaka said:


> While professional sport can improve fitness and encourage more activity/socialisation, I'm not sure what positive effects can be imparted by pro-gaming.
> 
> It seems that games are simply a time sink, escapism akin to a drug. Reading, sports and other hobbies all generally have positive attributes associated to them, whereas I can't see the benefits of pro-gaming.


 
I'd disagree about pro gaming/sports and socialising. Although like I said its not a community I'd be likely to get into, there are very active communities in gaming, the LAN parties used to be huge in some areas and though its mainly online now I think that pro gaming would offer the same opportunities to socialise for participants and supporters that pro sports would.


----------



## Joel007 (May 17, 2007)

I know some people who got married after meeting in a Quake 3 WFA tournament 
And quite a lot of the people I play with online I know physically as well, it's just another form of entertainment with your friends.


----------

